# 1994 HB Mileage Experiment



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

Picked up a sweet little 94 HB truck and have become a huge Nissan fan.

I am doing a little experiment on RPMs and mileage. I have been commuting in town at around 2,000 RPMs. This tank I just started I am keeping it as close to 2,500 as I can and will post an update on any possible differences in mileage.

Have been getting approx. 23 MPG at 2,000 RPMs, some tanks a mile higher or lower depending upon freeway miles driven.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

What a good idea that sounds good as long as you are in no hurry to get some where :newbie: what's the average mileage for the 4 cylinder driving in the city? I don't drive a HB as yet but I will be next week


----------



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

I just filled up last night. Got 24.5 MPG on this last tank driving in town (one freeway run at 70 for about 60 mile but the other 200+ miles were at 50 or lower commuting to work and back in town). 

This one tank of gas is no final test result but it does seem that the slightly higher RPMs delivered about one MPG better mileage.

I forgot to mention, this is the inline four cylinder engine.


----------



## Macneil (Apr 28, 2006)

I get 23-25 mpg on my 93 HB 2.4L 2wd with a 5 spd in it. That's a mix of driving in town and some highway(60mph/100km/h speed for the most part). I don't push it but I usually get somewhere around 525km's per tank.


----------



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like that's about what I am getting overall as well. Higher mileages seem to be a result of driving at higher speeds and covering more ground for the same time at rev than anything else. Does that make sense?

Loving this little truck!!


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

had a 93 4x2 5 speet 4cy and got 24-26 in town...don't remember highway...just got a 93 4x4 the rest the same i'm hoping for 20 in town but from what i've been reading i'm going to be lucky to get that on the highway...well see


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

1995 XE, King cab, 4x2, auto, V6. Mostly city and freeway (I like pushing it a bit) get about 425 KM on a tank.


----------



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

Not bad! I have the 2.4L four banger and get about 300 miles 482 klicks per tank. A lot of in town driving.


----------



## PLamarine (Aug 6, 2008)

I am on my first couple of tanks after buying a used 1996 4x4 XE King Cab with 153,000 miles on it, and the first one was not very good. I swapped tires from an on/off road tire to an All season General Grabber HTS, replaced plugs, wires, rotor, distributor cap, PCV valve, drained and replaced MT and rear differential oil, and front O2 sensor and the mileage has improved and it rides much smoother and quieter.

Will post after a few more tanks but it appears I am averaging 20 mpg in mostly in town driving.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

love my little truck too. i put 235/75/15s on it and the mpg went from 26 to 28 at 65mph. my uncle drove to utah from oklahoma at 55 the whole way to save gas, it worked, he got 35mpg.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

with the work I've done but still have a bit to do i got 20mpg with 60miles in town and 100 highway

93HB 4Cy 5 Speed 4x4


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

1997 4x4, 4banger 100 miles round trip to work every day, all hwy driving at 55 to 60 MPH. I always average 25 to 26 MPG. I'm extremely happy. You can't find many 4x4 trucks that will do that.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

sweeet! i'm going to do my best to get mine that high...but the past owner was not very nice at all. congrats on getting the most mpg out of that truck...

what have you done/do?


----------



## inline 6 mustang (Aug 4, 2007)

i have a 93 hb 5speed 4cyl. i drive 110 miles round trip to and from work.99% of that is highway miles,i avg between 24 and 25 mpg. it does seem to like the higher rpms though. i was thinking of going to synthetic oil to see if that helps any. i have 196,000 miles is that too many miles to switch? it has no leaks or other issues now...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What really helps to improve MPG is when the motor is cold, drive at slow speeds like 30 MPH for a few miles until the temp gauge moves up to normal. During cold operation, the ECU richen's the mixture considerably; then as the coolant starts to get hot, the ECU readjusts the mixture.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

inline 6 mustang said:


> i have a 93 hb 5speed 4cyl. i drive 110 miles round trip to and from work.99% of that is highway miles,i avg between 24 and 25 mpg. it does seem to like the higher rpms though. i was thinking of going to synthetic oil to see if that helps any. i have 196,000 miles is that too many miles to switch? it has no leaks or other issues now...


my 93 4x2 when i had it got 24-26 in town. and you can switch to syn anytime. i love the 5w20 from motorcraft...sits on metal like it has a touch of lucas. but that my be a little thin for our trucks...they like thick oil  at my next oil change i will try it out but that's going to be a bit.


----------

